# Cotoneaster



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow came in from the garden and dropped a couple of cotoneaster berries on the kitchen floor, I don't know whether she swallowed any or not when she was outside. I kept a close eye on her, and she seemed ok. Later in the evening she had her first stuffed Kong - apple, banana, carrot and peanut butter, she absolutely loved it. However, about an hour later she was very sick, and sick again in her crate overnight. This morning she is fine, wolfed her breakfast down, and is bouncing around like a mad thing. 

I'm not sure what made her sick, the cotoneaster, or the Kong, or whether the cotoneaster gave her tummy ache, and the Kong didn't help.

How bad are cotoneaster berries for dogs? We leave them for the birds, but I'll get the shears out if I need to.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't know how bad they are for dogs - but I remember my son eating them when he was about 18 months old, with no apparent side effects...
Must admit that I stopped letting Kiki out in the garden unless I was there to supervise because she ate anything and dug everywhere!!
Hope that Meadow is fine...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've googled them and it states that they are poisonous to dogs but have a low to minimal toxicity and could cause vomiting, so I would guess that they were the cause of her sickness.it states that they aren't very tasty and often the birds don't bother with them. I'd either keep an eye on her whilst she's in the garden or shear them like you say ..... Greedy girl


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow is fine, poos all normal. Compared to Jenna, who was at the vet's three times in the first week we had her, she has the constitution of an ox! 

Jenna ate half the garden, whereas Meadow seems to have restricted herself to 'leafs' so far.


----------

